# Atlanta Meet? Feb 24th?



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Mark E is coming to town to do his Sound Quality Seminar on the 24th and 25th. Anybody interested in doing a meet up after class on the 24th? We could do BBQ or a Buffet, both are right around the corner from the class location. Anybody interested?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ben, I might be interested. My wife is off that weekend, otherwise I'd say it's a for sure thing.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't afford the seminar . But, if there is a meet I might swing by. I live in Alpharetta.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

I am thinking the Golden Corral off North Point Parkway or Dreamland at Mansell and 9. I am just up the road from you.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would love to come but i could only do a weekend. It takes me an hour and half to get to Atlanta, and i have a big job underway that takes 10 hours a day.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

got my kid that day, but i'm sure i could make it.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd be down methinks. I need to talk to Mark about the seminar.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Ummm...

The seminar is on Saturday and Sunday, Feb 21, 22, correct??? Or am I teaching two seminars??? 

But, yea, a DIYMA meet Saturday night sounds great!

With the College Station seminar done this weekend. I am now concentrating on getting everything coordinated for the ATL seminar. So, if you are planning to attend, or if you need more information, please give me a call, or send me a direct e-mail.

(918) 810-2535

[email protected]


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Feb 21 would be the right date... I am a tard...


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Feb 21 sounds good, how much for the seminar?


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

The seminar cost is $495 per person for both days. That includes the extensive class notebook, several CDs, t-shirt, etc. The class runs about 10 hours on Saturday, and 8 hours on Sunday, but those times depend on how many tangents we go of on, and discussions on topics not listed in the outline that the class wants to get into. We try to cover everything in the outline, but want to make sure the attendees get topics included that they want to cover, as long as they are SQ related. 

I don't want to take up more of the forum with the outline here, but you can find it in the other threads related to the Atlanta Advanced SQ Seminar. It is very comprehensive. The curriculum is designed to cover everything necessary when working on any SQ system, be it a low budget customer's system, up to a top level SQ competition system. You might only use everything we teach on one system every year or so (maybe more for some that work on lots of high-end systems), but you can definitely use a lot of what we teach on every system.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

So We are on everybody...  I have the back room reserved at DreamLand. Should be a good crew. Mark E will be there, Richard Clark should be there as well, and all of the attendees from Mark's session will be there as well. Should be fun. 

Dreamland BBQ - Roswell


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## tsheehan7 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you guys ever get together again I'd be interested.


----------

